# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  crediti da lavoro dipendente: concordato preventivo

## ninfea

Ciao ragazzi 
ai dipendenti che vantano un credito nei confronti di un'azienda entrata in concordato preventivo cosa verrà liquidato effettivamente? Il netto come riportato semplicemente in busta paga o una somma pari al netto della quota INPS e del 23% irpef? 
Le 2 somme sembrano la stessa cosa ma non lo sono: nel secondo caso non si tiene conto delle detrazioni fiscali spettanti ad alcuni dipendenti. 
Cosa mi sapete dire?

----------


## Luca Bi

Il credito del dipendente è al lordo di quanto il dipendente deve per tasse e contributi. In sede di liquidazione andranno conguagliati tali importi.

----------


## donato è in studio

al dipendente spetta il lordo in sede di transazione.
fiscalmente dovrà il dipendente versare le ritenute fiscali in fase di dichiarazione dei redditi.
previdenzialmente dovrà il datore di lavoro versare i contributi inps, senza però trattenere le quote a carico del lavoratore.
mo chiedo: ma se il datore di lavoro non paga i contributi, si attiva la procedura penale nei suoi confronti, oppure non avendo trattenuto le quote a carico non si attiva?
grazie

----------


## ninfea

> al dipendente spetta il lordo in sede di transazione.
> fiscalmente dovrà il dipendente versare le ritenute fiscali in fase di dichiarazione dei redditi.
> previdenzialmente dovrà il datore di lavoro versare i contributi inps, senza però trattenere le quote a carico del lavoratore.

  invece a me è stato spiegato in modo diverso...
il liquidatore ci darà solo il netto (sia di inps si di irpef) senza riconoscere alcuna detrazione. Poi - sempre mi è stato riferito - ci sarà un "aggiustamento" in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi...

----------


## nor

sarei curioso anche io di sapere, effettivamente, come starebbero le cose  :Smile:  
in caso di crediti da lavoro dipentente e azienda in liquidazione, il dipendente cosa prenderebbe?? netto, lordo, o quanto?

----------

